# Clear coating school doors



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

What would you guys use to clear coat birch doors? In the past I've tried Varathane Diamond poly, and Minwax water-based poly. 

I'd like to see if you guys can recommend something else. I'd like to try spraying, possibly.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

lenmar megavar or GF conversion varnish.





Lenmar Waterborne Systems


Waterborne Acrylic Finishes are the natural choice where the uses of traditional solvent-borne lacquers are not practical.




www.benjaminmoore.com












Enduro Conversion Varnish: 2K Water Based Topcoat | General Finishes


[nWater-based Conversion Varnish is a clear drying, two-component, post-catalyzed urethane topcoat for professional, industrial and OEM use when high durability is needed. Use this wood finish for high-use projects that receive more use, such as bars, commercial tabletops, bathroom vanities...




generalfinishes.com


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

How would you compare megavar to the Duralaq?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been using Saman water-based poly. Sprays great with airless or hvlp. 1hr. Recoat. Pretty much idiot proof and tough!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> How would you compare megavar to the Duralaq?


Megavar is a lot higher solids and more much more durable. More $/gallon but Sealer +2 coats duralaq will give about the same build as 2 coats megavar...


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

And if I'm unable to spray? Anything that goes on nice with a brush/roller?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Masterwork said:


> What would you guys use to clear coat birch doors? In the past I've tried Varathane Diamond poly, and Minwax water-based poly.
> 
> I'd like to see if you guys can recommend something else. I'd like to try spraying, possibly.


Given the Varathane Diamond Poly, you must have been limited to a waterborne product. In the same circumstances, I would likely have also chosen the VDP. What was your experience with the product, and would you use it again?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> And if I'm unable to spray? Anything that goes on nice with a brush/roller?


lenmar oil polyurethane


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

CApainter said:


> Given the Varathane Diamond Poly, you must have been limited to a waterborne product. In the same circumstances, I would likely have also chosen the VDP. What was your experience with the product, and would you use it again?


Looks nicer than the Minwax. Much harder to sand out any runs. I would use it again.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Masterwork said:


> Looks nicer than the Minwax. Much harder to sand out any runs. I would use it again.


I first started using the Diamond product back in the mid 90's when it was manufactured by Oakland Ca. based Flecto before later being acquired by Rustoleum. I think it's still a good product. It took awhile for them to come out with an exterior version.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Waterbased is always preferred, if the coating works well. Much easier to clean up, and not as bad for my health.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Masterwork said:


> Waterbased is always preferred, if the coating works well. Much easier to clean up, and not as bad for my health.


I agree. Frankly, it's becoming an industry best practice to use waterborne in place of organic solvents whenever possible. Even in the industrial coating sector where 100% solids coatings are more often used now than high solids epoxies, waterborne applications aren't frowned on if they perform well like many of the PPG products do.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> Waterbased is always preferred, if the coating works well. Much easier to clean up, and not as bad for my health.


Saman has some nice waterborne products, give them a try if you have the chance. Their stains are really unique in how they apply


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

I really like ML Campbells MagnaMax H2O. It is precat waterbourne polyurethane. I used it on my walnut island top 3 years ago, which gets daily use and abuse, and it has held up great. We are just finishing a cabinet job that I used it on and the doors are glowing.


----------

